# Lying Ass Uber Drivers @ Nocturnal Wonderland a



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Lying Ass Uber Drivers @ Nocturnal Wonderland,
I an not going to talk about the over saturation of drivers or the amount of time it takes to get back to uber parking lot to pick someone else up, lots of post here covering that aspect,

what I wish to talk about is the Lying ass uber drivers talking about the amount of money they make,

last night a lady driver pulls into a parking spot behind me, the guy parked next to her ask how much money did you make here last night, she said about $500 and he said oh that was for last night right, but how much you make for the whole day, she said about $700,

So a few minutes later someone else parked and comes up to where we are and starts talking, he said he made nearly $900 for the previous day and night and about 6 hours this morning, he said he did not work the after-noon, he also said he is looking to make $300 to $500 tonight for a two total of $1200 to $1400, my eyes roll back up into the back of my head, I say to myself what the f*** is this guy smoking,

I started talking privately with another guy who drove a small SUV, I told him I don't see how these drivers make all this money I am not seeing it,

he asked where do I drive and how much money do I make, I told him I'm lucky if I clear $140 on rare occasions I make get close to $200, he said you should make more than that in LA and the OC, what kind of hours do you drive,

I said about 5 p.m. to 3 a.m. Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, occasionally I will start on Wednesday so that's five days, he says that's very good hour's how can you only make $140 that's not possible,

I Said the $140 is whats left after uber's cut, I told him if i make $200 in fares and if i did 20 rides, my take is only $140, $200 -20% = $160 -20x $1.00 srf = $140 and i still have not deducted the gas, wear and tear and maintenance on my car and let's not forget depreciation,

(don't believe I said "depreciation", yes it had taken me about 8 months to get it, i will be lucky if i can sell my 2015 ford fusion se hybird for $5,000 in late 2018 and i can't pocket that money, i will need to use that money as down payment for another car)

he looked at me like i just came from a ****en other planet,

so i asked the next obvious question how much money do you make and what hours and where do you drive,

he says i live in Redlands, i mostly drive in Hollywood and Santa Monica, i start at 12 noon and try to end at 3 a.m. ( That's not a typo, yes he said 15 hours plus the hour to come back to redands, so thats 16 hours) and I normally make about $300 for the day,

I Said Thats 15 hours dude, how many days do you do that,

he said 5 days, Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday and Saturday, i don't work sunday because i go to church,

so I said, let me guess, you do about 30 trips per day and you take home about $210 Per day after uber's cut, I also stated that I am an experienced transportation driver so I know you're doing close to $50 to $60 in gas per day driving that suv, if not more, so your actual take home is about $150 per day not including wear and tear and maintenance on your car,

I said you do realize you're doing 15 hours per day so that's minimum wage, once again he looked at me like I guess came from another planet, like I just Beamed down from Starship Enterprise and have no idea what planet I am on,

I said I realized that's pretty good money about $750 per week but how long do you think you can keep doing that and not burn out,

I tell him, I am an 11 year taxi driver I've done 80 to 100 hour weeks, no way in hell can I do that again at 53 years old,

he looks like he's about my age,

I don't know what's going on with some of you Uber drivers, but you are just straight up bullshitting and living in a fantasy land.

I forgot to add even though he drives a small SUV he admitted he mostly only gets uberX request..

what is my point, well it looks like the drivers that don't work a lot of hours straight up lie about how much money they make,

And the drivers that do work a lot of hours, well they work insane hours, so God help us out there on the road.

sorry about any typos or grammar problems writing is not my best skill.*

*
*


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Any driver that claims they make that much money in MY market is full of it. I wish they'd quit telling RIDERS that they make $1K a week. I'm honest. I say the money can be good but you gotta bust your ass and then be realistic by deducting gas and taxes.


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Those lies may explain lack of tips.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Any driver that claims they make that much money in MY market is full of it. I wish they'd quit telling RIDERS that they make $1K a week. I'm honest. I say the money can be good but you gotta bust your ass and then be realistic by deducting gas and taxes.


yes i do the same, that's why i throw in the small suv driver, yes you can make good money, but look at the hour he drives, he has no life..


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

These drivers have no business sense at all. They are gas is my only expense drivers. They drive around hoping nothing ever goes wrong, like brakes, tires, transmission and the list goes on. 

It's like GM saying they had 100 billion in revenue and their only expense was the 2 gallons of gas they put in each car to get it the door so their profit is 99.99 billion and they can ignore all the other costs.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

How my supposed to say ice had an expensive $0.42 worth of brake pad today

how my supposed to say I had an expensive $0.69 worth of transmission wear today

how am I supposed to say I had an expense of $0.14 worth of tire wear today

it's not an expense until you spend that's the point you expend then it's an expense

I can't go around telling people okay I made 250 bucks and spent $15 gas $0.43 tire $0.16 transmission and eight cents brake pad its f****** stupid

Even if you ask me how much you made last month all I can give you is f****** gas.

I'm certainly not going to deduct $0.87 on my tax form simply because I were $0.87 out of my tire but didn't buy new ones

Now if you ask me what I spent in a year once again it may only be gas because I didn't have brakes done I didn't have my transmission service I didn't buy new tires

You guys got a problem

However you know it and I know it there's some idiot out there who has to put brake fluid transmission fluid and Aaron is tired everyday before work

It sounds smart it doesn't trust me


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

William1964 said:


> How my supposed to say ice had an expensive $0.42 worth of brake pad today
> 
> how my supposed to say I had an expensive $0.69 worth of transmission wear today
> 
> ...


Suppose you use your car for one year, for Ubering only. At the start of the year it has no mechanical problems and it has new tires. You drive 364 days without spending a penny on maintenance, consumables or repairs and your revenue less gas figure for those 364 days is $15,000. So you figure your profit is around $300/week.

Then, on day number 365 you do a $10 net ride. During that ride, because the tires are worn down to the steel belts, all four of them blow out. Just as they blow out, your transmission goes and needs replacing. New tires and a new transmission set you back $3,000.

By your logic, would that mean that on day 365 your profit is $10 - $3,000 = a net loss for that day of $2,990? I'm not saying your accounting is right or wrong, just wondering how the logic works.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Unless I need $82.50 that $3,000 expense write-offs going to reduce my taxes I'm going to wait until the next year thank you

Better yet hello IRS I know it December 31st but today my transmission tires and engine went out and because everything is closed I haven't spent the money to fix it but I would like to write it off my taxes not as depreciation but as an expense when I actually spend the money on January 1st next year


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

William1964 said:


> I have a supposed cost I'd like to deduct on my supposed to taxes


Ok... whatever works for you!

One of the main purposes of proper accounting is to match expense with revenue and therefore get a true picture of profit. But at the end of the day, if you account properly, or improperly, or don't do it at all it still won't make any difference whatsoever in the amount of (pre-tax) dollars you have in your bank account.


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nocturnal Wonderland 

drivers who went over there are pretty much ******s

I love how drivers waste their time


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

God damn son you must work for NASA


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello IRS I have an imaginary tax return here I need to fill out and sent to you

If it makes you feel better or worse to plan you're going to have expenses by all means plan to have expenses

I don't care how you put it it's not an expense until you spent for it. I think the entire planet of uber drivers is aware their car needs maintenance from time to time

Try as you might I am NOT a believer of your religion I will take note of an expense when I spend 4 and not until then

My car has a computer that tells me I have 45% life left in my oil I know that when 25% more of it is wasted I will have an oil change but I'm not going to account for it until I spent for it.

Does that make any sense to you


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

William1964 said:


> How my supposed to say ice had an expensive $0.42 worth of brake pad today
> 
> how my supposed to say I had an expensive $0.69 worth of transmission wear today
> 
> ...


Since I'm a business major (and you clearly need help) I will help you.

Break things down to the basics.

Tires, 45,000 miles ($600)
Oil change, 5,000 miles ($35)
Brakes, 45,000 ($500)
Transmission flush, 45,000 ($100)
*This doesn't include other repairs or depreciation, but at it's basic level we have _something_ to work with so that you wrap your brain around cost.

Total: 600 + 35(9) = 315 + 500 + 100 = $1515 every 45,000 miles. So, depending on how often you drive...

45k miles a year for Uber? That's an additional $1515 (at the very least) per year
22.5k miles a year for Uber? That's an additional $760 (at the very least) per year.

$1515 / 12 = $126.25/month, minimum.
36k miles a year is $101/month, minimum for wear and tear?

I already know what you're going to say, too. "But bro, how do I know how much or when these costs will take place"

Simple answer, you don't. So what you do is set aside a percentage when RAISER pays you. Every month. My example was for 4% of the miles you drive.
36k * 4% = $1440, or $120/month.

But again, 4% of your miles driven is not even the true bare minimum. Car depreciation and other mechanical repairs need to be considered. Personally, I always set aside 7% for this reason.

I hope you learned something...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

To OP:

The drivers that are dumb and prideful (from your story) make us look like we are rich when we really aren't. I know it doesn't sound "sexy" to say "Yeah, I make a little more than minimum wage and I am cool with that." It's much sexier to say "Yeah I made $800 this week!"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

William1964 said:


> If it makes you feel better or worse to plan you're going to have expenses by all means plan to have expenses


Cost accounting, which we've been discussing up to now, is entirely different from financial planning.

Anyway, there are lots of concepts in accounting that may not make a lot of sense to the untrained - such as recording expenses before the money leaves one's bank account, or double entry bookkeeping, where the cash you receive into your bank account is a debit, not a credit.

But for those who want to see how much money they are actually making on a daily, weekly etc basis, studying and understanding how to run the numbers is a pretty sensible option.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> To OP:
> 
> The drivers that are dumb and prideful (from your story) make us look like we are rich when we really aren't. I know it doesn't sound "sexy" to say "Yeah, I make a little more than minimum wage and I am cool with that." It's much sexier to say "Yeah I made $800 this week!"


I don't think we should be too hard on the guy or other drivers who don't understand this


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My spreadsheet has all those numbers man I plan my future better than anyone else here just look at my facebook page you think all that traveling and fun just happen without it


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> How my supposed to say ice had an expensive $0.42 worth of brake pad today
> 
> how my supposed to say I had an expensive $0.69 worth of transmission wear today
> 
> ...


When I'm asked I tell them it's enough to go to a.c with


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> My spreadsheet has all those numbers man I plan my future better than anyone else here just look at my facebook page you think all that traveling and fun just happen without it


You know I was doing a spreadsheet to but now I use triplog. Very easy. with this app you can add expenses like gas mileage, etc.. you should check it out. my uncle turned me on to it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

William1964 said:


> My spreadsheet has all those numbers man I plan my future better than anyone else here just look at my facebook page you think all that traveling and fun just happen without it


JMBF831 is getting a little confused - working out cost per mile or per day, week whatever has nothing to do with putting money aside for or planning expenses. It can help in administering this, but that's not why you do it. Just like depreciation; its purpose is not to save up for a new car to replace the one which is being devalued.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

William1964 said:


> My spreadsheet has all those numbers man I plan my future better than anyone else here just look at my facebook page you think all that traveling and fun just happen without it


Wrong.

If you planned your future better than anyone here then you wouldn't be saying "Gee golly, how do I figure out basic expenses for my autmobile?!"

Do a better job.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

elelegido said:


> JMBF831 is getting a little confused - working out cost per mile or per day, week whatever has nothing to do with putting money aside for or planning expenses. It can help in administering this, but that's not why you do it. Just like depreciation; its purpose is not to save up for a new car to replace the one which is being devalued.


I'm not confused in the least.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Since I'm a business major (and you clearly need help) I will help you.
> 
> Break things down to the basics.
> 
> ...


Dear business major.

Unless you purchased your car specifically for Ubering, none of that matters as significantly as you portray it. In fact, unless you ONLY use your car for Uber, then your example is wrong.

Don't get me wrong, it's a great break down... But you're already driving your car, putting wear & tear on it, paying insurance and doing oil changes etc. The only thing that changes when you do Uber is you make money off you car while driving it and your wear/tear & maitinence will occur at an accelerated rate.

So in reality, you may have to do an extra oil change hear or there... You may have to get new tires sooner and purchase them more often but the difference will not be that noticeable unless you drive Uber full time like 8-12 hours daily.

The only thing you're losing with Uber is time and an accelerated rate of maintence/depreciation... But you're getting compensated!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Dear business major.
> 
> Unless you purchased your car specifically for Ubering, none of that matters as significantly as you portray it. In fact, unless you ONLY use your car for Uber, then your example is wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to bite lol Nice try, though.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm not confused in the least.


What I meant was you're mixing up costing (in this case activity-based costing) with financial planning.

The purpose of allocating fixed and variable costs to activity (in this case driving) is to calculate the cost side of the profit = revenue - costs equation, and therefore be able to do a P&L on a per mile, per day, per week, or whatever basis is chosen, or for granularity down to an individual, specific trip. In plain English, to get as accurate as possible an estimate of what any trip, or day's/month's etc profit is.

This is different from setting aside money for future expenses. Maybe he's a millionaire and doesn't need to set aside money for expenses. Who knows, but that's not relevant.

You may be a business major; I'm a business graduate with years of experience designing activity based costing systems.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Feds say .575 a mile to cover everything.. if your expenses per mile are higher than that you bought the wrong car. pure and simple and easy math. Just track miles.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Write-off are overated...

What so a fried ****** that costs $3,000 to replace now only costs $2,000...boy I feel so much better...boy DRIVING for UBER saved me a $1,000.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Unless I need $82.50 that $3,000 expense write-offs going to reduce my taxes I'm going to wait until the next year thank you
> 
> Better yet hello IRS I know it December 31st but today my transmission tires and engine went out and because everything is closed I haven't spent the money to fix it but I would like to write it off my taxes not as depreciation but as an expense when I actually spend the money on January 1st next year


Have you calculated your self-employment tax? That's where most Uber drivers will be hit, since Uber reports all their income on a 1099, and many Uber drivers were used to their former jobs employer paying half of that tax, I believe they will "see the light" a bit quicker come tax time.


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Any driver inflating their income to a passenger who holds the key to a couple extra bucks inyour pocket wouldn't seem very prudent to me. "Busy today?" "No pretty slow, I hope it picks up I'm hungary."


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm not going to bite lol Nice try, though.


I'm not trying to be a dick lol. It's true though.

If you're like me, you're driving that car anyways. Only costs for me is a slight increase in wear and tear, gas, maintence etc.

I don't do it full time, I do enough to get me a few hundred bucks every week. Could be better (rates are a bit low) but it's ok for now.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick lol. It's true though.
> 
> If you're like me, you're driving that car anyways. Only costs for me is a slight increase in wear and tear, gas, maintence etc.
> 
> I don't do it full time, I do enough to get me a few hundred bucks every week. Could be better (rates are a bit low) but it's ok for now.


you need to log your app on miles... doing it enough to make "a few hundred a week" means you drive a LOT... Money made is only after all expenses... and at New Jersey rates you drive a LOT.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Paimei said:


> Have you calculated your self-employment tax? That's where most Uber drivers will be hit, since Uber reports all their income on a 1099, and many Uber drivers were used to their former jobs employer paying half of that tax, I believe they will "see the light" a bit quicker come tax time.


I have done a tax return after driving a year for Uber. The standard mileage deduction wipes out any taxable income, sad to say.

Log your miles, app on, write down odometer. app off, write down odometer.

Uber, a minimum wage gig with a great view.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Write-off are overated...
> 
> What so a fried ****** that costs $3,000 to replace now only costs $2,000...boy I feel so much better...boy DRIVING for UBER saved me a $1,000.


Or less if you use the uber 10% discount.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I have done a tax return after driving a year for Uber. The standard mileage deduction wipes out any taxable income, sad to say.
> 
> Log your miles, app on, write down odometer. app off, write down odometer.
> 
> Uber, a minimum wage gig with a great view.


I hope it only wipes it out on paper.. My work van costs me about 29 cents a mile to drive. I have been taking the standard deduction since I bought it. (I do all repairs myself)

Another item of note is the standard or actual cost deduction.. I forget if you can change ONCE or not at all for the same car. One you pick one you might be stuck with it for the life of ownership.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If you planned your future better than anyone here then you wouldn't be saying "Gee golly, how do I figure out basic expenses for my autmobile?!"
> 
> Do a better job.


When I say I did it I mean it you not dealing with someone who has no experience managing his money figuring out what it's going to cost to live



Jedi Driver said:


> William? Are you ok? Seriously...





Paimei said:


> Have you calculated your self-employment tax? That's where most Uber drivers will be hit, since Uber reports all their income on a 1099, and many Uber drivers were used to their former jobs employer paying half of that tax, I believe they will "see the light" a bit quicker come tax time.


Yes I have it would be income less mileage using the figure on the best text schedule I have 2014



TaylorHamNCheez said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick lol. It's true though.
> 
> If you're like me, you're driving that car anyways. Only costs for me is a slight increase in wear and tear, gas, maintence etc.
> 
> I don't do it full time, I do enough to get me a few hundred bucks every week. Could be better (rates are a bit low) but it's ok for now.


People don't try to be dicks they just are


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am comfortable with the numbers I use the spreadsheet I use in the math I use isn't that the only thing that's important


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

All of this criticism and even the advice is meant to put people down there is no other way to look at it I take in the useful information and disregard all the other s***

Go had warned me again

The energy we waste complaining isn't going to do anything to solve the problem until you come to your own resolution. that's the point.

You have no idea how people work I do when a family member gets a brain tumor you be sure to look up the neurological system the brain and psychology.

Go ahead and tell me I'm wrong again I know more about it than you

Only you know the resolution to your problem

To quote one of my favorite movies inception

How did you get here

I will get you started

You were born. Try to remember your oldest memory.

Sometimes it helps to work backwards I think it's called deconstruction or reverse engineering

Eventually you will understand how you got into the position you are in now. You might even learn a few things along the way


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> you need to log your app on miles... doing it enough to make "a few hundred a week" means you drive a LOT... Money made is only after all expenses... and at New Jersey rates you drive a LOT.


I log with an app (mostly sherpashare). I also set aside money for taxes. I've done 1099's before, it's not so bad.

I haven't seen any dramatic increase to my expenses since driving except that I fill up 2x a week instead on once & that I change my oil every 2 months instead of 3... But I have a few grand extra in my bank account each month.

I think once people start factoring insurance costs and car payments (and etc) that they are going over board. You're paying car insurance either way, same for most other things. Unless a driver truly drives full time, they won't see a huge increase in costs to operate and run their car.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

If a driver lies about their "earnings", how does that affect another drivers pocket/bank account?


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

My plan once I move out on my own is to get an SUV with a 3rd row and only uber enough (using XL) just to justify owning a car. It should be enough to cover insurance, gas, maintainance, and the parking spot fee. The key is to only drive occasionally to make enough money to cover those costs but not run your car into the ground. This will be once I have a real job (hopefully within the next 2 months or so).


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DrivingStPete said:


> If a driver lies about their "earnings", how does that affect another drivers pocket/bank account?


so it's ok with you that, KFI radio tells the public that we drivers make $500.00 per day if we what too..
So it's ok for a driver to come to my town where i live, and look me in the face like i am stupid, because i can't make $700 to $900 working Nocturnal Wonderland with a shit load of lyft and uber drivers everywhere, like ants attacking a dead bird..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jose_A said:


> My plan once I move out on my own is to get an SUV with a 3rd row and only uber enough (using XL) just to justify owning a car. It should be enough to cover insurance, gas, maintainance, and the parking spot fee. The key is to only drive occasionally to make enough money to cover those costs but not run your car into the ground. This will be once I have a real job (hopefully within the next 2 months or so).


The same here, i plan to do about 10 hours on Saturday and that's it.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

If you are worrying about lies... um, who has the problem?

Let's be accountable for our own actions folks.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

For people that don't understand why drivers that inflate their earnings are bad:

Driver A to pax; Last weekend was so nice! I made $500 last night alone in 8-hours!

Pax will be thinking: I'm never tipping them again.

Which is obviously bad for us. They think we make 6-figures, but really we're just 30k millionaires (if we're lucky, ha)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DrivingStPete said:


> If you are worrying about lies... um, who has the problem?
> 
> Let's be accountable for our own actions folks.


Where do you work, how about we all tell your friends and family that you really make 3x more than you said, see how that works for you.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

PainFree, I truly and honestly don't see how that is relevant. It won't make anyone's life better. It won't make them make any more money, or increase their quality of life. Or decrease it for that matter. 

If you have a logical reason it is hurting your income, your cash flow, profits, revenues, or earnings, I am completely open to hearing and considering your point of view. But at the end of the day, I think, that if you think about it, you will see, it completely does not matter.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DrivingStPete said:


> PainFree, I truly and honestly don't see how that is relevant. It won't make anyone's life better. It won't make them make any more money, or increase their quality of life. Or decrease it for that matter.
> 
> If you have a logical reason it is hurting your income, your cash flow, profits, revenues, or earnings, I am completely open to hearing and considering your point of view. But at the end of the day, I think, that if you think about it, you will see, it completely does not matter.


Yet you are right, its not a problem that we now have a shit load drivers, because radio and other drivers said they make $500 per day driving uberX..

when someone puts a gun in your face and ask for that $500.00 you made last night, just remember it's not a problem..


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Respectfully, I accept that response as a consequence for some areas that you all are driving in. 

But er um, I'm from Philly. It won't happen to me. And I'm sure all these gun totin' Florida boys understand what I'm saying.

And, this is a cashless business. We aren't even likely to be targets. Unless you're cute. And unfortunately, I'm not cute.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> For people that don't understand why drivers that inflate their earnings are bad:
> 
> Driver A to pax; Last weekend was so nice! I made $500 last night alone in 8-hours!
> 
> ...


OK! That one has some logic to it.

IDK... for me, much like anyone else you would tip, I've watched mines grow based on conversation, good vibes and the customer enjoying the experience. A Ruth's Chris waiter, to me, is no less deserving of his cut because he makes more than the Friday's waiter. But I suppose that's my flawed logic. I mean, hey, I actually talk to my passengers and that's shunned in most of these threads, so I could be wrong. But based on how many don't get tips, it would seem unlikely.

Oh and PainFree, I'm not a Lyin' Ass Driver, I've just learned what works for me. It's just tips... a tank of gas, my beer for the night, my vape juice... just stuff I do not have to pay for. A tip. Life changing? Not in the least. But it's nice to have a drink on someone else, a tank of gas on someone else... I can't factor in the depreciation on it, I've got to admit that. But hey sometimes its good to be grateful for the small things.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

My reply when people ask..

Uber pays me just enough not to quit completely...
I work just hard enough for Uber so the don't cancel my contract.

in other words. I am wishing for them to raise rates and until then I am doing the bare ass minimum.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> My reply when people ask..
> 
> Uber pays me just enough not to quit completely...
> I work just hard enough for Uber so the don't cancel my contract.
> ...


OR
I just spent 1/2 an hour driving you 10 miles with the ac on full blast to clear 7 dollars before expenses... It does not take a math major to figure out I'm not making much.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> My reply when people ask..
> 
> Uber pays me just enough not to quit completely...
> I work just hard enough for Uber so the don't cancel my contract.
> ...


An absolutely acceptable reply. Shows you are willing to work, not lazy, but these rates suck and you'd be appreciative for a little extra.

I can appreciate that.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I think that there are many drivers who are so delusional that they actually believe their own bullshit. I had a good week last week, I averaged $22 per hour after Uber and Lyft's cut. I drove for 20 hours. Take out gas and depreciation and it was more like $15 per hour. For me that was a good week and I got lucky with some long rides.

This ********* bullshit is so part time. The more you drive, the less profit per hour you make. Anyone who claims different is either lying or mathematically ******ed.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *Lying Ass Uber Drivers @ Nocturnal Wonderland,
> I an not going to talk about the over saturation of drivers or the amount of time it takes to get back to uber parking lot to pick someone else up, lots of post here covering that Expec,
> 
> what I wish to talk about is the Lying ass drivers talking about the amount of money they make,
> ...


Nailed it !


----------



## The UberNator (Sep 8, 2015)

SMH, this type of business is not for everyone. Only the ones that truly know where to be at, and exactly what time, will make money. I'm going to be really honest. For the week, I made about $700 with uber and $90 with lyft after their cut including $35, $15, $10 tips. About $110 spent on gas. Worked less than 30 hours. I live in the IE and I rarely see any surge out here. Uber is like a game and you have to know how to play in order to make money. It sort of becomes an addiction but an addiction that makes you money. I met a new driver a month ago. It was his first time and that night was going to be his first ride. I felt bad for him because I myself had a hard time when I first started and had to learn the hard way. Some drivers just don't wanna help you. That night I told him exactly what to do (turn off your app when it turns orange etc, be at this place around this time, get away from all the drivers). A month later he's been making decent money as a part timer. Some UBERS do lie about the amount they make I don't understand why, it must be their ego. Anyhow, Uber on, MAKE MONEY PEOPLE


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

The top earners are able to earn up to $35 / hour in many markets by knowing the city's hotspots, and going online at the right times. You are correct that commission and depreciation must be deducted, but these only average a small fraction of total earnings

Uber is also experimenting and phasing in a Perpetual Trips feature, which will help further increase driver earnings by ensuring you get paid for every single mile you drive.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

glados said:


> The top earners are able to earn up to $35 / hour in many markets by knowing the city's hotspots, and going online at the right times. You are correct that commission and depreciation must be deducted, but these only average a small fraction of total earnings
> 
> Uber is also experimenting and phasing in a Perpetual Trips feature, which will help further increase driver earnings by ensuring you get paid for every single mile you drive.


How would the perpetual feature work? Who is paying that while we are driving dead miles to a customer? Hopefully the pax, if they are pinging from more than 10-minutes out. Sometimes I get a ping from 29-minutes. That is crazy. And I can only assume they are traveling 1-mile up the road lol

As for the $35/hour, Uber is now using "fare" totals, which we all know is not what we actually make.

I've seen "Make $16/hr in fares" which is a FAIR assessment. We get 75% of the fare so $12/hr. Subtract gas and wear and tear and we are hovering over minimum wage.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

glados said:


> The top earners are able to earn up to $35 / hour in many markets by knowing the city's hotspots, and going online at the right times. You are correct that commission and depreciation must be deducted, but these only average a small fraction of total earnings
> 
> Uber is also experimenting and phasing in a Perpetual Trips feature, which will help further increase driver earnings by ensuring you get paid for every single mile you drive.


so the 30 hour is the hours shown on his weekly payment email, not the total hours seating in car waiting to go online, if that be the case,
i can play that game too, last week i only worked 24 hours and made $600 after ubers cuts, we will not add the time i wait offline for a surge, or the offline time dead-heading back to a great location..


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *what is my point, well it looks like the drivers that don't work a lot of hours straight up lie about how much money they make,
> And the drivers that do work a lot of hours, well they work insane hours, so God help us out there on the road.
> sorry about any typos or grammar problems writing is not my best skill.*


My guess is that some of these guys/gals have found a surge heaven or something... only way they are making those kind of numbers with UberX/XL.

Because I am with you on this... making $200-300 in one day (even 12 hours of driving) can be a serious challenge...
Even with airport runs. Sure might get a few $30-$40 fares from the airport, but now I have to either drive back with a lot of dead miles or hope I might catch someone heading back that way. Problem is, the longer you stay in one area, hoping for a long run out of there, the more time ticks away from your ideal airport windows and you spin your wheels doing several minimum fare runs...

I have been trying to factor in times to aim for a few rides during high surge period, but that has still been hit or miss and unreliable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

William1964 said:


> Hello IRS I have an imaginary tax return here I need to fill out and sent to you
> 
> If it makes you feel better or worse to plan you're going to have expenses by all means plan to have expenses
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> How would the perpetual feature work? Who is paying that while we are driving dead miles to a customer? Hopefully the pax, if they are pinging from more than 10-minutes out. Sometimes I get a ping from 29-minutes. That is crazy. And I can only assume they are traveling 1-mile up the road lol


The feature is still under active development and private testing in select markets, but my understanding is this will work similarly to a continuous UberPool. You would be picking up and dropping off pool passengers without it being broken up into discrete trips. For example:

You may pick up a pax on Point A, heading to Point B. Along the way, you pick up another pax heading to Point C. When you get to Point B, you drop off your first pax and pick up another pax also going to Point C.

There's a BuzzFeed article here showing Uber SF's initial progress. This feature will certainly increase earnings for drivers while making UberX even cheaper and cost effective.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> How my supposed to say ice had an expensive $0.42 worth of brake pad today
> 
> how my supposed to say I had an expensive $0.69 worth of transmission wear today
> 
> ...


I think the point that painfree is trying to make is there are plenty of expenses beyond gas.. and you're absolutely right -- they are not physical expenses until you actually pay for them. But you WILL Pay for them. So that month 9 months down the road when you pay $500 for new tires, $400 for new breaks, your insurance premium is due, etc -- Do you tell your riders -- I lost my ass this month? No... The point here I believe is ya gotta know your expenses... and even in simple accounting you need to take into consideration the accrued expenses for planned maintenance. I have a figure that I deduct every month for stuff that I can't avoid -- insurance, license renewal, annual inspection, smog, etc -- and I have an annual figure -- that divide by 12 is accrued every month and expensed off. Keeps your book keeping a little more realistic. And it's what any accountant will be doing if you have one. If your making $1000 a week for 40 weeks a year, and the other 12 you have increased expenses that eat up that $1000 -- if your not tracking these -- how do you know "on average" what your really making. Anyone who says they are making $30/hr PROFIT doesn't know his expenses. I make good money, but for me and my "big Picture" -- my goal is to expense off as much of my income as possible. I have a loss from rental property that is part of my LLC with my rideshare income and expenses -- so I'm able to drastically reduce my tax liability reducing my income with legit expenses and losses carried forward.

You have money in your pocket, but 9 months down the road. 2 years down the road when you wanna sell your car and can't get shit for it... all those forgotten costs will come crashing down on you. Depreciation is the biggest one... every mile you drive has a price that your vehicle just lost value.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

I was bangin' down $1800 to two grand a week last summer in L.A. before rates went from $1.25 a mile to .90. My gas costs were $60 a day. I drove 450 miles a day. I worked 18 to 20 hours a day. Six days a week. My cash net was around $1400. I was 52 at the time. I had to drive to keep my business alive. There is no way I could physically keep that pace for more than the 5 or 6 months I did it. And there is no way it would be profitable for a second round of a 6 month stint. I put over 45,000 miles on the car. It had 45,000 miles when I bought it. The warranty goes to 120,000. One repair, which was covered, was $2,600. If uBer paid $2.50 or so a mile it would be worth driving the car into the ground. I'd have a few hundred thousand and a tax bill. After the tax bill I'd still have money to buy a late model car and do it again. Drivers need that much to make it really worth it, or they just eat their cars.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> The *top earners* are able to earn up to $35 / hour in many markets by knowing the city's hotspots, and going online at the right times.


$35 / hour gross fares, maybe if that includes the SRF.. in other words: the FULL fare the rider pays, which is a long way off what we end up seeing.

Knowing the hotspots? Sure if you mean waiting to grab one or two surge requests after the bars close, etc.
But that is a gamble that does not always pay off. You can hang around the hot spots and do a bunch of minimum fare trips, and deal with the nightlife jerks that think your car is their personal trashcan.
Been there, done that and it doesn't pay any better and you end up feeling dirty and like crap afterwards.

I have since found a better option, but it becomes a trade-off on better clientele and trip lengths for considerably more mileage (esp dead miles) which still does not come out anywhere close to $35/hr.

*Top earners are able to make $35/hr* sounds like typical Uber driver-baiting hype.


----------



## The UberNator (Sep 8, 2015)

painfreepc is right, pay statement shows 28 hours. In reality I'd say I work 33-35 hrs for the week because I tend to stay wherever the rider ends up going (obviously if I know it's a sorry area Ill head out to a better area). I'll turn off the app for 20-30 min at times to wait for a good surge. Many drivers tend to waste gas by driving around trying to get a customer. There's really not much money to be made in the IE. I tend to go to OC, Long Beach, LA, Hollywood, Santa Monica and so forth. Takes a lot of patience in this type of business. I've seen many drivers play games or just chill in their cars. I read a lot of self development books during the times i have my app off, tends to make time go faster.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> I log with an app (mostly sherpashare). I also set aside money for taxes. I've done 1099's before, it's not so bad.
> 
> I haven't seen any dramatic increase to my expenses since driving except that I fill up 2x a week instead on once & that I change my oil every 2 months instead of 3... But I have a few grand extra in my bank account each month.
> 
> I think once people start factoring insurance costs and car payments (and etc) that they are going over board. You're paying car insurance either way, same for most other things. Unless a driver truly drives full time, they won't see a huge increase in costs to operate and run their car.


UMMMM What? is the story changing again from hard to believe to friggin impossible??

How do you turn "I make a few hundred per week" to "I have a few grand extra" in my bank account each month?? Are there now 10 weeks in each month?

YOU are exactly the person painfreepc is talking about.... you DON'T make a "FEW GRAND" every month with 4.33 tanks of GAS! It just don't add up.

I have done THOUSANDS of rides and know EXACTLY what we make. It's next to Nothing. Minimum wage at best on AVERAGE.

Post screenshots of a month of your "earnings" from the partner app... or it didn't happen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

glados said:


> The top earners are able to earn up to $35 / hour in many markets by knowing the city's hotspots, and going online at the right times. You are correct that commission and depreciation must be deducted, but these only average a small fraction of total earnings
> 
> Uber is also experimenting and phasing in a Perpetual Trips feature, which will help further increase driver earnings by ensuring you get paid for every single mile you drive.


I would have thought this was cut and pasted from an Uber website but then I realized they would never actually MENTION commission and depreciation.

However if you take that part out you could probably write ads for them.


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

A car costs x amount of money per mile to operate every time you stick the key in it and drive it, period.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> UMMMM What? is the story changing again from hard to believe to friggin impossible??
> 
> How do you turn "I make a few hundred per week" to "I have a few grand extra" in my bank account each month?? Are there now 10 weeks in each month?
> 
> ...


So it's that hard to believe that I make 1200 to over 2500 a month in my spare time? All it takes is a few days of spare time or one or two good days and you can easily make around 300 for the week. I've been doing that as the minimum for 3 months or so.

Maybe your market is just worse than ours and has lower rates and less riders... But I'm not here to join in some pissing contest with drivers. I'm gonna pay some of my bills down and then GTFO of here.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> So it's that hard to believe that I make 1200 to over 2500 a month in my spare time? All it takes is a few days or one or two good days and you can easily make around 300 for the week. I've been doing that as the minimum for 3 months or so.
> Maybe your market is just worse than ours and has lower rates and less riders... But I'm not here to join in some pissing contest with drivers. I'm gonna pay some of my bills down and then GTFO of here.


As we've stated several times on this board, it's not about a pissing contest:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/seri...er-fill-me-in-please.32752/page-7#post-452769
https://uberpeople.net/threads/seri...er-fill-me-in-please.32752/page-7#post-452748

Glad you are doing well.
Just understand that claims need to be backed up for the reasons stated in those previous threads (among others).


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> For those of you saying you make minimum wage driving etc...
> 
> Don't forget, you're not really working for most of each hour. Even if you are driving, it's easy and enjoyable work.
> 
> ...


Here he is in another thread claiming even MORE money per week... all with no proof or accurate time/expense/mileage records... as if the experienced drivers can't do math.

Uber advertises "make UP TO $16.00 per hour in FARES" and has a radio spot with a guy saying he can make $500 per day driving for Uber... so lots of things being said with no proof out there.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> True, I'll give it a shot. I try to stay in Bergen County but sometimes you get a string of bad days and only get like $80 all day. I never only got $32 tho, but I did cut it short before it got dark. I still feel like I too ably would have only made 50-60 total if I waited another hour or two.


In this thread he tells how his GROSS fares are closer to the reality of what driving uberX is... still no mention of time/miles/expenses.

Just keep it real. Telling people how much you "make" will only bring on new drivers with false hopes if the numbers are not accurate in reflecting the actual app on time, mileage and expenses.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> In this thread he tells how his GROSS fares are closer to the reality of what driving uberX is... still no mention of time/miles/expenses.
> 
> Just keep it real. Telling people how much you "make" will only bring on new drivers with false hopes if the numbers are not accurate in reflecting the actual app on time, mileage and expenses.


Dude let it go. I understand where you're coming from but this doesn't need to be some internet pissing match.

A) I don't want to identify myself for several reasons. B) I have zero reason to make things up. C) there's good days & bad days, good weeks and bad weeks. Sometimes I drive an hour or a few, sometimes I do full days.

I've been doing 300-700 a week consistently... That's net & part time. I stand by it and that's my honest truth.

I don't want to argue with you & im not gonna post anything so stop asking... And it's not because I don't have the proof, I just want to remain anonymous.

You can peruse my posting history all you want, but I don't know what you're trying to prove here.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> As we've stated several times on this board, it's not about a pissing contest:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/seri...er-fill-me-in-please.32752/page-7#post-452769
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/seri...er-fill-me-in-please.32752/page-7#post-452748
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider it doing well at all. People I've talked to do way better than me, but they take risks and do airport pickups and such.

I'm still nowhere near the $1000 weekly and $1500 that I've seen advertised. Closest I've come is 700 range, but that wasn't even a full week so I guess $1000 is possible full time driving.

I'll be honest I was expecting to make more and there's a lot of BS like Uber counting tolls as earnings.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Here he is in another thread claiming even MORE money per week... all with no proof or accurate time/expense/mileage records... as if the experienced drivers can't do math.
> 
> Uber advertises "make UP TO $16.00 per hour in FARES" and has a radio spot with a guy saying he can make $500 per day driving for Uber... so lots of things being said with no proof out there.


*Actually he says "i make $200 a day, but i can make $500 if i wanted too"*
this is lawyer talk, uber can prove in the best markets, driving 10 hours plus, one can *make* $200,
don't need to prove the $500, as driver did not say he made $500, *only that but he can make $500 if i wanted too.*

*This uber ad is on kfi radio in Los Angeles, kfi is a 50,000 watt clear channel radio station covers 11 western states at night, millions are hearing the uber uber ad.*

*A clear-channel station is an AM band radio station in North America that has the highest protection from interference from other stations, particularly concerning night-time skywave propagation. The system exists to ensure the existence of cross-country or cross-continent radio service, and is enforced through a series of treaties and statutory laws.*

*If you are reading this and you don't yet drive uber, you need to understand the following math, if you make $200 in fares and if you did 20 rides, your take is only $140, ($200 -20% = $160 -20x $1.00 srf = $140) and you still have not deducted the gas, wear and tear and maintenance on your car and let's not forget the car depreciation,*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
have any of you seen the tv ads, When uber driver gets out of his car, you can see $660 dollars on his smartphone.*


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Some markets are better than others. I averaged $9.23 an hour last week, and was 17 hours online throughout the week. Worked two hours Wednesday and then part of Friday, Saturday and Sunday. My payout was $157 after Uber fees.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

I just got the Uber email and it says I averaged $27/hr last week. For me the emails have been saying about $21-30+ each week.

I would probably cut that number down by 1/3 because it doesn't account for dead miles or time I had the app off while "on the clock". 

I'm in the NJ market right outside of NYC.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

glados said:


> The feature is still under active development and private testing in select markets, but my understanding is this will work similarly to a continuous UberPool. You would be picking up and dropping off pool passengers without it being broken up into discrete trips. For example:
> 
> You may pick up a pax on Point A, heading to Point B. Along the way, you pick up another pax heading to Point C. When you get to Point B, you drop off your first pax and pick up another pax also going to Point C.
> 
> There's a BuzzFeed article here showing Uber SF's initial progress. This feature will certainly increase earnings for drivers while making UberX even cheaper and cost effective.


Increase earnings for drivers? the shilling just won't stop.... we all KNOW anything uber does NEVER benefits the driver, so just stop. Uber does not pay the driver on the overage of matched pool rides, the more matches, the more Uber makes that they DON'T share with the driver. 
UberPool, where your partner drowns you.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> I just got the Uber email and it says I averaged $27/hr last week. For me the emails have been saying about $21-30+ each week.
> I would probably cut that number down by 1/3 because it doesn't account for dead miles or time I had the app off while "on the clock".
> I'm in the NJ market right outside of NYC.


The average Uber is stating you made, is based on GROSS FARES, before their cut and your operational costs. It also includes the SRF and tolls as far as I can tell.
Your take will be closer to 1/2 that or less (~25% Uber's cut - including SRF and ~30% operational costs = ~55%). Depending on your circumstances and area, that will likely not include depreciation or taxes.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> The average Uber is stating you made, is based on GROSS FARES, before their cut and your operational costs. It also includes the SRF and tolls as far as I can tell.
> Your take will be closer to 1/2 that or less (~25% Uber's cut - including SRF and ~30% operational costs = ~55%). Depending on your circumstances and area, that will likely not include depreciation or taxes.


Yea, I figured it was probably gross. That's how uber scams us.

I really don't count maintence, insurance, car payment or gas that much really. Those are all things I have anyways without Uber & I've done the calculations, the increase is marginal, for me at least. Other drivers may be different.

I do average $15-20 an hour more or less after all costs factored in, but this is time spent where I work on other freelance projects, so it's like a win/win for me.

Still rates need to increase, way to low almost everywhere now.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> The feature is still under active development and private testing in select markets, but my understanding is this will work similarly to a continuous UberPool. You would be picking up and dropping off pool passengers without it being broken up into discrete trips. For example:You may pick up a pax on Point A, heading to Point B. Along the way, you pick up another pax heading to Point C. When you get to Point B, you drop off your first pax and pick up another pax also going to Point C. There's a BuzzFeed article here showing Uber SF's initial progress. This feature will certainly increase earnings for drivers while making UberX even cheaper and cost effective.


The '_perpetual feature_' would work at improving driver earnings, IF, it was simply about allowing a driver to line up another trip upon completing the first trip (eliminating dead miles potentially).
However, even with that concept, it does not ensure you will be able to return to your starting point (say the airport). It simply means they will keep you busy, which may equate to numerous minimum fares.
You can be certain Uber will not put in any feature that allows a driver to state where he is trying to go after his last ride. Who cares what the driver wants, Uber only cares that you keep busy.

However what you describe sounds more like a continuous Uber Pool session, which does not sound like we would make better earnings. On the contrary, most drivers currently despise UberPool, because they actually make less than UberX rates. Apparently often a second rider does not get in the vehicle so the first passenger still gets the discounted rate, but the driver is not compensated. So effectively we are driving for less than UberX rates with UberPool. Therefore if they cannot make UberPool workable for drivers, why would a perpetual version of it be any better? Sounds more like UberPoolHell.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

With the proliferation of NJ _part time _drivers who are *making *up to $700 a week, I'm going to petition to have the State motto changed from The Garden State, to The Math State.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

poopy said:


> With the proliferation of NJ _part time _drivers who are *making *up to $700 a week, I'm going to petition to have the State motto changed from The Garden State, to The Math State.


Haha  I said part time though, not that I make that in a day or even in only a few hours lol


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Bottom line, you don't make money driving for Uber. Not real money. You will beat up your car, spend tons on dead miles and waste a lot of time. But, people still like to think they are running their own business and think they're making money because they get money deposited in their accounts each week. There are a lot of reasons why 8 of 10 small business fail in their first 5 years. One is the idea that cash flow is profit. It'll catch up to you if you're not smart about it. 
With that said, I've also found some good tips here like, don't drive more than 10 minutes to pick up a PAX. don't take anyone under 4.5. Don't do grocery store pickups. All these are a waste of time, money and most likely will bring down your rating if you're not diving like a nut to get to the PAX or willing to wait with a smile on your face.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

100% agree with vesolehome. The money is ok, but not great. It's a joke people are paying 1/3 the price of a taxi. The less they pay the less they respect the service too.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Yea, I figured it was probably gross. That's how uber scams us.
> 
> I really don't count maintence, insurance, car payment or gas that much really. Those are all things I have anyways without Uber & I've done the calculations, the increase is marginal, for me at least. Other drivers may be different.
> 
> ...





TaylorHamNCheez said:


> 100% agree with vesolehome. The money is ok, but not great. It's a joke people are paying 1/3 the price of a taxi. The less they pay the less they respect the service too.


*Something that is cheap is assumed to have no value.*


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> *There are a lot of reasons why 8 of 10 small business fail in their first 5 years. One is the idea that cash flow is profit*. It'll catch up to you if you're not smart about it.


Amen.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> You can be certain Uber will not put in any feature that allows a driver to state where he is trying to go after his last ride. Who cares what the driver wants, Uber only cares that you keep busy.


Actually, Uber is testing this feature in select markets! Drivers are able to set driver destinations and will only get pings that go in a similar direction.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> Actually, Uber is testing this feature in select markets! Drivers are able to set driver destinations and will only get pings that go in a similar direction.


We'll see what the final product looks like and how it works... keeping any expectations neutral for now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> We'll see what the final product looks like and how it works... keeping any expectations neutral for now.


And if it works, fares will go even lower, because if you are going where you need to go, then you don't really need to be paid..


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Any driver that claims they make that much money in MY market is full of it. I wish they'd quit telling RIDERS that they make $1K a week. I'm honest. I say the money can be good but you gotta bust your ass and then be realistic by deducting gas and taxes.


Hah, drivers exaggerate earnings to passengers all the time. They're too embarrassed, or just genuinely don't have any idea what they're making. Some of the *****ier passengers actually do believe that Uber drivers make more money than they do.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *Something that is cheap is assumed to have no value.*


Ain't that the truth. I used to think "wow this is cheap & awesome" as a passenger when uber had much higher rates like a year ago. Now the prices are just dirt cheap and all it seems to be doing is attracting disrespectful jerkoffs, heroin addicts and drug dealers.

Uber used to be a chic alternative to a limo or a cab, now its become the de facto choice of transportation for sleazy scum of society.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Ain't that the truth. I used to think "wow this is cheap & awesome" as a passenger when uber had much higher rates like a year ago. Now the prices are just dirt cheap and all it seems to be doing is attracting disrespectful jerkoffs, heroin addicts and drug dealers.
> 
> Uber used to be a chic alternative to a limo or a cab, now its become the de facto choice of transportation for sleazy scum of society.


I am certain I transported a dealer the other day. He was on the phone most of the time and you could just tell by the word choices he used.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I
> 
> Am certain I transported a dealer the other day. He was on the phone most of the time and you could just tell by the word choices he used.


I've had people ask if they could smoke in my car. People who you can smell have like a pound of pot and even saw some dude bagging up in the back seat.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Seriously... yesterday I went to an Uber event that I was invited to. I was hearing few of the drivers boasting about how he makes 2500 dollars a week. I make anywhere from 1200-2000 a week depending how many hours I put to reach that. I would say about 50-70 hours a week. Give or take. I drive uberxl, and you guys know uberxl recieves uberx pings and I'm also on the Uber family program. Other words I'm an Uber *****. Lol

What I don't get what's the use of boasting false claims that you make so much money knowing it's just a lie. Then other drivers feed into that BS. I felt like calling him out and embarrassing him in Front of his peers. Next time I'll politely ask him to show me his statements, shut him up. That would be interesting seeing while he chokes on his own saliva/ego.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> Seriously... yesterday I went to an Uber event that I was invited to. I was hearing few of the drivers boasting about how he makes 2500 dollars a week. I make anywhere from 1200-2000 a week depending how many hours I put to reach that. I would say about 50-70 hours a week. Give or take. I drive uberxl, and you guys know uberxl recieves uberx pings and I'm also on the Uber family program. Other words I'm an Uber *****. Lol
> 
> What I don't get what's the use of boasting false claims that you make so much money knowing it's just a lie. Then other drivers feed into that BS. I felt like calling him out and embarrassing him in Front of his peers. Next time I'll politely ask him to show me his statements, shut him up. That would be interesting seeing while he chokes on his own saliva/ego.


Some people do make that though.

There's drivers in NYC that make that and more. $2.20/mi & .40min is the minimum there. Drive an XL or Black and you get way more.

I can't wait for Uber select to come to NJ and for them to raise rates up back to normal levels.


----------



## jaimeritchie (Jun 10, 2015)

i


painfreepc said:


> *Lying Ass Uber Drivers @ Nocturnal Wonderland,
> I an not going to talk about the over saturation of drivers or the amount of time it takes to get back to uber parking lot to pick someone else up, lots of post here covering that aspect,
> 
> what I wish to talk about is the Lying ass uber drivers talking about the amount of money they make,
> ...


 i agree with you. i drive pasadena, LA, santa minica, hollywood areas mon-fri 3pm to 10pm and i average $100 a night. and although i dont play the cherry picking game very often but when i do i average $140. ive noticed that this is typical. that suv guy is makjng less than you but looks at you lkke analien? its simple math folks. and yes ppl lie all day long.


----------



## jaimeritchie (Jun 10, 2015)

i


painfreepc said:


> *Lying Ass Uber Drivers @ Nocturnal Wonderland,
> I an not going to talk about the over saturation of drivers or the amount of time it takes to get back to uber parking lot to pick someone else up, lots of post here covering that aspect,
> 
> what I wish to talk about is the Lying ass uber drivers talking about the amount of money they make,
> ...


 i agree with you. i drive pasadena, LA, santa minica, hollywood areas mon-fri 3pm to 10pm and i average $100 a night. and although i dont play the cherry picking game very often but when i do i average $140. ive noticed that this is typical. that suv guy is makjng less than you but looks at you lkke analien? its simple math folks. and yes ppl lie all day long.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Bel


TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Some people do make that though.
> 
> There's drivers in NYC that make that and more. $2.20/mi & .40min is the minimum there. Drive an XL or Black and you get way more.
> 
> I can't wait for Uber select to come to NJ and for them to raise rates up back to normal levels.


Believe me dude I work 14 sometimes 16 hour days. After Ubers share I come clean with 350-400 dollars that's not discounting the tolls I pay to take the pax where they going. Some of these Uber drivers like blowing smoke up people's arses. And I keep busy all night long in NYC. Don't believe the hype. It's what the other fellas say you have to consider total fares-Ubers cut-tolls-depreciation-gas-food/coffee=profit


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *Lying Ass Uber Drivers @ Nocturnal Wonderland,
> I an not going to talk about the over saturation of drivers or the amount of time it takes to get back to uber parking lot to pick someone else up, lots of post here covering that aspect,
> 
> what I wish to talk about is the Lying ass uber drivers talking about the amount of money they make,
> ...


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

Its a joke! I lived in Redlands, I had to drive to LA everyday to make money because the conservatives in Redlands haven't caught on yet. I don't have a problem being honest. There is a rule, you either have to leave really early to LA to get out before the mass exodus or go in late and stay way past dark. In either case, goal was to make NET $100 per day. I was putting $22 in my car to fill up (when gas prices were down), I would drive until I hit 1/4 tank and that would bring me home. I drove UberX and have a very economical car. I was putting in about 8 hours behind the wheel. The most I ever made in one week was $740 Net...now mind you, you are correct, that is not including the oil changes, the tire wear, mechanical depreciation. So it is much less with those factors. I would be scared to be in a car with a driver that boasted his earnings that high because I would be wondering about my safety. 8 Hours behind the wheel is tough. I have a new respect for any person who drives a bus, CHP, Truckers, and yes, even taxis. It's exhausting and your body hurts from all that sitting. My right arm, shoulder, and next needs constant massage therapy. Then when you get sarcastic snippets from UberSupport or template responses....you just want to say, "Oh hell no!" but you can't because you have bills to pay.


----------

